# Really stupid converter question



## MesquiteMan (Jan 2, 2008)

OK guys, don't laugh.  I have a really stupid, basic converter question that I don't remember ever seeing answered.  How exactly do you use a converter?  Do you remove it from the pen and stick the end of the converter into the ink to suck it up or do you leave it attached and insert the nib into the the ink to load it?  If you stick the nib, what do you do, just wipe off the extra ink?  

That would make a really GREAT short tutorial...hint...hint...hint!

I do not even have any bulk ink but am thinking about buying some and would like to know how to use it when I do get some.

Thanks!


----------



## rlharding (Jan 2, 2008)

There is an excellent article by Anthony Turchetta in the library.  See FP listing in the Library Index.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 2, 2008)

Either method is acceptable.  In fact, you can also syringe-fill the converters.  If you dip the nib in the ink, you will need to gently blot the excess off of the nib with a tissue or paper towel.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, as it was said, the answer is yes.  I personaly do not like to dip the whole nib as I feel it's a waste of ink and may lead to clogging issues down the road (don't hold me to this) I have always used the converter straight into the bottle with works great, but is hard once the ink gets low.  I just started to use the syringe method and I love it. It's practicly spotless clean to do it this way and you can get the last drop of ink very easy.  I paid $7.00 for my setup from Pear Tree Pens, but from what it looks like, a nice talk at your local drug store can net you one for free. I wil say that mine has a nice plastic needle as to not damage vacuum bladder style pens. Our converters would be fine with a metal needle, but if you use this for one of Lou's, I suggest the plastic needle because its the vacuum style.


----------



## arioux (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

You might want to look at this site

http://www.levenger.com/PAGETEMPLAT...ry=679-887|level=2-3|pageid=3905-4920|link=LN

Alfred


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess some folks don't look at the home page 

If it was a snake.....it would have bit you 

Hint...hint...hint....happy dipping []..


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 2, 2008)

Homepage, heck, I didn't even know we have a homepage!  I have my bookmark set to open the active topics and never even go to the homepage.  Now that you mention it though, I see that snake sitting right there ready to bite!  I will give it a look.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## gwilki (Jan 3, 2008)

Curtis
I've used fountain pens almost exclusively since the 80's. All of those have converters - Mont Blanc, Waterman, Lamy. I found that if I remove the converter to fill it, either by syringe or from the bottle, over time the converter starts to leak from wear and tear on the plastic mating surface. So, now I fill by dipping the nib in the bottle. I've not had any clogging problems doing it this way, and any waste is so small as to be zero. 
Of course, YMMV.


----------



## Scott (Jan 3, 2008)

I happen to think that Anthony did a wonderful job on that article!

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2007/fillingfountainpens.pdf

It was well written, and nicely edited as well!   [8D]

Don't forget that as part of the Birthday Bash, we have an Article Contest, for which nominations will open on the 7th.  Figure out which articles you like the best, such as this one on filling fountain pens by Anthony, and be ready to nominate them!  Authors won't be able to nominate their own articles, but we'd like to see plenty of our fine articles nominated, so be ready!

Scott.


----------

